# hello im new to mantids



## terrypin (Aug 1, 2008)

hi im terry i have just got my first mantid its a giant asian as i was advised these are better for a beginner ,i must confess i think they are incredible and dont know why i never got one before.i have been keeping and breeding tortoises for the last 25 years so this is all very different.

terry


----------



## acerbity (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome, from Orlando!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome terry. have you ever been guerensey before?


----------



## terrypin (Aug 3, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> welcome terry. have you ever been guerensey before?


hi yeah i have been many times my gran is from Guernsey so spent a fair bit of time over there as a kid.

terry


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome. Great to have another turtle guy on here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 4, 2008)

terrypin said:


> hi yeah i have been many times my gran is from Guernsey so spent a fair bit of time over there as a kid.terry


coool. i love it there.. been a load of times too. im goin again in 2 weeks.  st peter port. here i come


----------



## terrypin (Aug 4, 2008)

hi and thanks for all the great replies really feel welcome.Chrisboy your going to the wrong island its battle week next week Jersey's the place to be lol.thanks for the reply.

terry


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 5, 2008)

terrypin said:


> hi and thanks for all the great replies really feel welcome.Chrisboy your going to the wrong island its battle week next week Jersey's the place to be lol.thanks for the reply.terry


i went to jersey once. on a cruise from guernsey. to the zoo.


----------



## terrypin (Aug 5, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> i went to jersey once. on a cruise from guernsey. to the zoo.


its a small world thats for sure if i go its straight in the reptile house for me.

terry


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 5, 2008)

welcome here and THIS.... IS.... MANTIIIIIIIS!!!!!!!! (&lt;--- i have a new line, anyone like it?)


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 6, 2008)

terrypin said:


> its a small world thats for sure if i go its straight in the reptile house for me.terry


they have everything there. from poison dart frogs to eyelash pit vipers.


----------



## terrypin (Aug 7, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> they have everything there. from poison dart frogs to eyelash pit vipers.


yeah the dart frogs are interesting i have thought about getting some but im so busy with my tortoises i dont think i would have the time ,at the moment with hatchlings i have neary 70 tortoises.

terry


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 9, 2008)

terrypin said:


> yeah the dart frogs are interesting i have thought about getting some but im so busy with my tortoises i dont think i would have the time ,at the moment with hatchlings i have neary 70 tortoises.terry


70!!


----------

